# ارجو المساعده في ( وضع اجراءات لقسم الجوده و المختبرات في مصنع بلاط)



## موسى ربابعه (22 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة الزملاء المساعده في المعلومات وارجراءات 
التي يجب العمل بها عند تأسيس قسم جوده في مصنع بلاط بلاضاف 
الى الاجراءات لتاسيس مختبر.
طبعا هذا يشمل المتابعه والرقابه


```
[COLOR=red]و الشــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــــــــر الجزيل [/COLOR]
```
:31:


----------



## فتوح (22 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الكريم على هذا الرابط تجد العديد من المواضيع التي تتحدث عن الجودة وستجد بها ما يساعدك إن شاء الله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=33693


----------



## موسى ربابعه (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي فتوح و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Foam (29 أغسطس 2007)

أخي في حال ارددت ان تبدأ ببناء مختبر و وضع معاير واجراءات للعمل فما عليك الا ان توثق اجراءات الفعمل لكل فحص مع طريقة عمل الجهاز وطريقة صيانته والتعامل وعه و عمل نماذج و سجلات للتوثيق ( توثيق النتائج , تاريخ الفحص , اسم الفحص ... الخ) وتحفظ هذه النماذج لديك وبالتالي فانت هكذا قد قمت بتوثيق العمل وعمل تحكم بالتجربة ونتائج التجربة من مدخلات ومخرجات.

وما ذكرته بالاعلى شي يسهل عمله ولكن وددث التذكير .

لكن في حال اردت ان يتم اعتماد مختبرك من قبل المواصفات والمقاييس فما عليك الا ان تبدأ بدارسة جدوى الحصول على شهادة Iso1725 فاذا كانت نتائجك ايجابيه فانا انصحك ان تباشر بتطبيقه.


----------



## صفوان اصف (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
هناك الكثير من العمل 
عشان نسهل المهمه ارجوا ان تعطينا فكره مبسطه عن مراحل التصنيع من دخول المواد الخام و حتى تصدير المنتج .حاليا اعطيك خطوط عريضه للعمل
1.فحص المواد الوارده
يتم الفحص حسب مواصفات (داخليه او خارجيه)تكون محدد فيها القيم المراد فحصها مدى القبول و الرفض و تصدر بها شهادة تحليل
طبعا عند كتابة الاجراء يجب ان تحدد المواضيع التاليه فيه 
مجال تطبيق الاجراء.. المراجع .المسئوليات.التعريفات.ومن ثم التطبيقات واللتي تغطي جميع جوانب العمليه
من سيقوم بتبليغ عن وصول ماده خام .كيف سيتم التبليغ0(نموذج)متى سيتم التبليغ . من سيقوم بسحب العينات الممثله . الية سحب العينات .الية حجز الماده لحين صدور موافقة المختبر على استخدام الماده
في حال رفض او اجازة الماده من وكيف و ما هي الوثيقه المستخدمه في التبليغ ومن لديه الصلاحيات بذلك
اما دخل المختبر فيجب توضيح على اية مواصفه سيتم الفحص ما هي الاجهزه المستخدمه طريقة الفحص.. معايرة الاجهزه المستخدمه. سجلات النتائج الخاصه بالمختبر(المعايره. نتائج الفحص)
الموضوع طويل ومتشعب وهذه مجرد افكار سريعه عن اول مرحله
ولكن لا مانع لدي من المساعده في بناء نظام لديكم 
فلنبداء في استقبال المواد
ولكن ارجوا الاجابه اول على هذه السؤال: هل يوجد اية انظمه اداريه خاصه بالجوده في المصنع؟
و للحديث بقيه


----------

